# Courtroom Testimony



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Courtroom Testimony

Course Length: 2 days (16 hours)
MCTFT Coordinator: Gail Walker (727-865-2620)

This course will focus on training drug officers to articulate facts in a courtroom or deposition setting in a professional and accurate manner as a means to successful prosecution. Topics of the course will encompass documentation; pre-trial meetings, depositions, and preliminary hearings; types of court cases; types of examination; courtroom demeanor and attire; testifying; defense tactics in the courtroom; witness credibility; experience documentation, and a mock trial practical exercise using counterdrug scenarios. 

Course Objectives 

Understand the importance of accurate case documentation 
Recognize the special concerns of motions, suppression hearings, and deposition testimony 
Understand the types of examination in court: direct, cross and re-direct examination 
Testify and appear in court, in a professional manner 
Utilize courtroom tactics used by defense attorneys 
Prepare documentation regarding experience and training 
Overview of topics 

Documentation and Preparation 
Pre-trial Meetings, Depositions, and Preliminary Hearings 
Types of Court Cases 
Types of Examination 
Courtroom Demeanor and Attire 
Testifying 
Tactics in the Courtroom 
Witness Credibility 
Experience Documentation 
Mock Trial Counterdrug Practical Exercise 
To register for a class, call the contact listed with that class below: 

1/30/2006 8457 FRANKLIN, MA RICK FLOOD 800-343-5682 X217 
7/24/2006 8042 MERIDEN, CT GEORGE MILLER 203-238-6528


----------

